# Charish kidded



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Three does.
The biggest one didn't want to nurse, so she got elected as bottle baby. I tubed her 2 ounces and then three hours later she drained 4+ ounces out of the bottle. The other two are doing well so far on mom.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's perfect! Can't wait to see the other kids and Mom.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, congrats!! 3 does! How cool is that?  Who's the sire? Must be a doe year for us over here! At least I'm hoping so. Danette's had 2 sets of triplets does too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yay, keep a hold of that doe fairy, it's almost Guinen's turn.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Such a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! What a nice looking little doe!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow big girl, how big was she do you know? Would you be able to take her back out and see if she will go to mom now or do you really want a bottle baby? I love them but to hard with my work.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

crossroads boers said:


> awww, congrats!! 3 does! How cool is that?  who's the sire? Must be a doe year for us over here! At least i'm hoping so. Danette's had 2 sets of triplets does too!


aabg smokin gunz **ennobled**


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> Wow big girl, how big was she do you know? Would you be able to take her back out and see if she will go to mom now or do you really want a bottle baby? I love them but to hard with my work.


I think I could have put her back on, as she did make a nice turn around, but I don't think this doe would hold up to three. I've had does that milk more than her that I wished later I would have pulled one. It seems like they do okay for 3-4 weeks, then it's a mess.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep I know some can handle that many or more and others only one or two. Well good luck and she is just a doll.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't blame you. Even with my dairy goats my experience has been to pull and bottle feed anything more than 2. It just never seemed to work out for me one way or another.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! So you got triplet doe AI babies too! Nice!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's the other two.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Cuties!


Thanks. Last year I only had one boer doe kid born on my farm out of 10 babies and that doeling didn't make it. These three are full sisters to her. The one in the bathtub looks just like her. God is good.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome Tim.  Very happy for you! They are beautiful babies.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That's awesome Tim.  Very happy for you! They are beautiful babies.


Thanks Victoria. It looks like we will be in the same class this year again.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Goat TV.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What beautiful babies  Congratulations  
Love the one in the bathtub , lol.. Hopefully its a doe year for everyone 
I can't stand looking at all these babies , lol.. NOT !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Goat TV.


Best TV show in the world.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are just adorable! Congrats on triplet does! Do you plan to keep them? 
That bottle doe is just precious, any idea what their weights were at birth?

I know the buck year feeling, we've been having them too. We had I believe 16 kids last winter, 3 does, 12 bucks, and a he/she!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> They are just adorable! Congrats on triplet does! Do you plan to keep them?
> That bottle doe is just precious, any idea what their weights were at birth?!


I just weighed them for the first time. The two dam raised are 7.5 lbs and the bottle baby is 8.6 pounds. Not too big. Other than something to talk about, I don't think birth weights are indicative of how big they will grow. My biggest doe is Hope and she only weighed 7 lbs at birth. The bottle baby seems to be doing good at the moment. I've been feeding her 4 ounces every 4 hrs with a break overnight and she seems to be doing well with that. She would drink more if I let her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Need more baby pictures……


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Need more baby pictures&#8230;&#8230;


Okay.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful group. Congrats! 
I'm really excited to see what all you get, especially from own the throne and maxed out. Its great to see AI worked out so well 


I hope this will continue to be a doe year. I only had 1 buck out of 8 kids last year. So while I'm hoping for girls, I'm expecting all boys.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , i couldnt pick who i love most , so i'll take them all 
The baby with the little white stripe on her face is adorable , lol..
The last picture looks like there was a mutiny , lol.. Soooo cute !

That green grass is pretty nice too


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are so stinkin cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I like the one in the 2nd picture the most...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I think I like the one in the 2nd picture the most...


That's my bottle baby. She was out partying with her sisters today. That is a pretty cool mark on her head.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I am jealous of your kids and grass! Mine are due April-May


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look really nice


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Gorgeous babies!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Why are Boer babies the cutest babies!? Little stocky legs and big floppy ears!


----------

